# 12V power outlets?



## wjlyerly (Mar 18, 2007)

How many power outlets are in the Eos and where are they located?
I wish the US VW site was a bit more forthcoming with actual information like this instead of extra flash animations.
thx.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

there's one in the change area infront of the shifter
and i cant remember if there's one at the rear of the mid-console in the back seating area....hmmm.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

Yep. There's one on the back seat end of the console.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 12V power outlets? (wjlyerly)*

for the 2007 models, it depends on which models.
The Base Eos only has *one outlet*, and it goes off when you turn off the car too.
The other models, which had a center arm rest, got at least 1 more, pointing toward the back. I kind of wish they had lots and lots; my wife's Passat wagen has +2 in the trunk area, where you can run an electric cooler, or charge a phone out-of-view, charge digiCam batteries, etc.
But mine, as I said, also goes off when the car is off(by design), and there is not an easy configuration, or even coding, option to change the behavior.








I'm not really sure about 2008, the chart posted here doesn't list 12v sockets at all although I'm sure at least _one_ is present. The new "Turbo" trim level may only get one too.
I don't want to drill holes to install new ones, but I wish they had given me more outlets, and made one able to keep going while car is off.
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 12V power outlets? (kghia)*

Here's a clean and easy way to make your 12volt outlets work without the key and it's totally and easily reversible.
First, get yourself a package of power taps connectors available from Radio Shack. Their part number 270-1204. These are a convenient way to connect to the fuse panel. They simply slide over one of the fuse blades and extends out. You will need to make a jumper wire with a male and female crimp type connector, also available at radio shack. Use wire suitable for 20 amps of current. I used a piece of 14 gauge wire. Make sure your connections are tight. I soldered mine.
Remove the fuse for the outlets. This is fuse number 42. The manual says it's a 15 amp fuse but was a 20 amp in my car. (Actually there are a few fuse size discrepancies from what the manual states to what is actually populated in my car. )
If you look at the unpopulated fuse cavities in the fuse panel there are a 
few that have a terminal in the upper slot but not one in the lower slot. 
The upper slot is the hot side(battery) of the fuse. The lower slot connects to the accessory to be powered. I used fuse cavity 36 which has the upper terminal but not the lower terminal. This fuse cavity is used for headlight washers which my car does not have. It has 12 volts on it at all times. This is a good choice because I know the oem wire on the hot side can supply 20 amps from looking at the owners manual fuse rating for that cavity. Fuse cavity 35, which is a spare, might also be a good candidate if you have headlamp washers (does anyone?). It's hot side connects to the same place as fuse 36, according to the schematic, so it most likely can handle the current but I have not confirmed that.
Slide the power tap onto the lower blade of the fuse and insert the fuse 
into cavity 36. Then connect the jumper wire to the power tap blade on the fuse and then to the *LOWER* terminal in fuse cavity 42. The lower terminal connects to the power outlets. It's very important to make your connections on the lower terminals on both the fuse power tap and in cavity 42. The upper terminal is the switched 12 volt power so do not connect to that. Be careful when making this connection because you will have 12 volts present at all times.
That's all there is to it. I'm pretty sure fuse 42 only powers the outlets 
from looking over the bentley service manual. I also checked for current 
draw with the ignition on with nothing pluged in the outlets and measured 
zero current. I've had mine this way for months now.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 12V power outlets? (solarflare)*

great writeup! that does seem really easy.
The only thing that bothers me is that the conductive metal ends of the jumper wire are exposed. You said those are "hot" all the time right?
Maybe with a tape wrap or shrink tubing over it up to the sheathing?
That solves one problem. 
Now, I wonder if the wiring harness for my model has junctures for where the additional 12v outlet would connect for the backseat? (not sure how modular the harness is going from main harness to additional harnesses) Retrofitting the console piece with additional 12v and add. cupholder would be even *better* than the Euro cupholder retrofit (but I would probably do the Euro cupholder change then *too*







)
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 12V power outlets? (kghia)*

Covering the exposed metal is probably a good idea but I figured there's nothing metallic in the area and the fuse panel cover is plastic and covers everything so I didn't bother.
From my past experience, other car manufacturers would probably have a connector back there for the second outlet but based on what I've seen with VW I doubt there will be. But it wouldn't be difficult to run two wires from the front outlet to the rear of the console.
My next mod will be to add an aux jack in the armrest in the same location as the 08s.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 12V power outlets? (solarflare)*

I'd _make it_ difficult then!








no seriously, I wouldn't add the outlet without retrofitting the console that had the extra outlet.
The always-on thing maybe, but I wouldn't cut a hole in the Base one to add it, rather retrofit the other piece (and at the same time I could put in some European Cup Holders







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)
(actually, I think I cannot have those cupholders, since the MT has a handbrake in the middle)
William


_Modified by kghia at 2:47 PM 9-1-2007_


----------

